# hgh and IGF/DES



## Concreteguy

NO WAY SHAPE OR FORM am I pimping for these guys. With all the joint pain I'm going through I really started looking hard at the values HGH can bring to our lives. So of course it's going to come down to who has the best shit right? Some of these guys have pharma but it's hit and miss. (just my experience). But getting it when you want it is huge to me. Can't tell ya how many times I've waited weeks for the generic stuff. From what I'm understanding doing HGH in conjunction with IGF is the cats ass. This will boost your IGF numbers and as you guys know it's those numbers that you grow on. With the small kick of Humalin R at the time of injecting HGH it radically extends the active life the IGF has in your body by keeping it free for longer. But it goes well beyond this. It's about as close to winding the clock back as we can get at the end of a needle.

Lets not hang our hats on Sciroxx though. What else is out there? I would like this to be a thread about :
-What to get
-Why to get it
-does it have references?
-Availability
-general consensus of the sponsor in a friendly way good or bad. There will be zero shit shoveling from one sponsor to another. I'll take it all down guys.

Is there blood tests out there and feed back about these products that can be attacked here in open forum for conversation?


Yes this stuff costs out the ass. But at some point like me, you may be faced with a what to do before looking at joint replacement? I like you need a true answer on this so lets get too it guys.


----------



## Concreteguy

Full lab tests comparison between Swiss patented IGF1 and Somedin by Sciroxx - Professional Muscle

This is a pretty strong endorsement.


----------



## Akamai

I will second what Raj stated Karl has nothing to prove .  I have to bump

Sciroxx

Ak


----------



## sciroxx

Concreteguy said:


> NO WAY SHAPE OR FORM am I pimping for these guys. With all the joint pain I'm going through I really started looking hard at the values HGH can bring to our lives. So of course it's going to come down to who has the best shit right? Some of these guys have pharma but it's hit and miss. (just my experience). But getting it when you want it is huge to me. Can't tell ya how many times I've waited weeks for the generic stuff. From what I'm understanding doing HGH in conjunction with IGF is the cats ass. This will boost your IGF numbers and as you guys know it's those numbers that you grow on. With the small kick of Humalin R at the time of injecting HGH it radically extends the active life the IGF has in your body by keeping it free for longer. But it goes well beyond this. It's about as close to winding the clock back as we can get at the end of a needle.
> 
> Lets not hang our hats on Sciroxx though. What else is out there? I would like this to be a thread about :
> -What to get
> -Why to get it
> -does it have references?
> -Availability
> -general consensus of the sponsor in a friendly way good or bad. There will be zero shit shoveling from one sponsor to another. I'll take it all down guys.
> 
> Is there blood tests out there and feed back about these products that can be attacked here in open forum for conversation?
> 
> 
> Yes this stuff costs out the ass. But at some point like me, you may be faced with a what to do before looking at joint replacement? I like you need a true answer on this so lets get too it guys.



We guarantee pharma quality, as proven over repeated tests.

I know you have some supply on the way, so will be waiting eagerly for your feedback, and testing.

The combination of GH and IGF1 will do wonders, especially in long run usage to ligaments and connective tissue, GH and IGF1 have multiple routes in this section - 

- They triggers directly fibroblasts activity, which are responsible on collagen synthesis, this is responsible directly on the buildup and recuperation of connective tissues

- They require satellite cells in muscle and connective tissues to 
enhance proper healing and recuperation

- The enhance positive nitrogen balance, and mineral accumulation on different tissues, which leads and support anabolism on all tissues


----------



## sciroxx

We encourage every customer to do periodically serum tests to asses their medical condition and asses the clinical effect of the products (in this case IGF1 serum test)

We'll add a gift for any customer/member who will perform these tests and post

Contact me for details


----------



## ldbruffey

Will be giving this stuff a try come Growth phase after prep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sciroxx

ldbruffey said:


> Will be giving this stuff a try come Growth phase after prep
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Keep us updated with feedback


----------



## Concreteguy

How long will the IGF and DES keep if mixed with Bacwater?


----------



## sciroxx

10 days in 2-4 celzius


----------



## odin

That combination should really help you out. Igf-1, slin and hgh should help transform you.


----------



## sciroxx

Here is some scientific literature to support the synergistic effect between GH and IGF1 - 

ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8853443 GH may exert metabolic effects either directly or indirectly through increased production of IGF-I. GH administration increases circulating IGF-I levels via stimulation of hepatic synthesis and secretion of IGF-I; it may also enhance local IGF-I synthesis, which exerts paracrine or autocrine effects. Figure 2 summarizes the metabolic effects of GH and IGF-I. Administration of GH and IGF-I in adult humans has been demonstrated to enhance protein anabolism. Combined administration of GH and IGF-I was observed to be more anabolic than either IGF-I or GH alone. Evidence is presented that protein accretion results mainly from direct effects of GH on tissues; additional indirect effects via IGF-I production are also likely. Administration of GH has been reported to produce carbohydrate intolerance with elevated plasma insulin levels, resulting from insulin resistance. in contrast, insulin sensitivity increased during administration of IGF-I, which exerts hypoglycaemic effects even with concomitant suppression of insulin secretion. A major direct metabolic effect of GH is to increase fat mobilization and oxidation, and thereby to reduce total body fat; there is no evidence that IGF-I acts directly on adipose tissue in vivo. GH administration results in sodium retention via stimulation of Na-K-ATPase. It is suggested that part of the effects of GH on tubular function (e.g. phosphate reabsorption) are mediated via IGF-I. Energy expenditure may be increased by administration of either GH or relatively high doses of IGF-I. One of the reasons for this phenomenon is an increase in lean body mass; GH may increase energy expenditure additionally be enhancing the production of T3 and by increasing lipid oxidation


----------



## sciroxx

Concreteguy - if have access it'll be a great contribution if you may do some blood work ,I always recommend on taking blood test as it helps to asses the real clinical effect o the GH (IGF1 serum test)

Any member who likes to test will get a gift from me as well


----------



## sciroxx

I'll also offer the following special deal to any member - buy 2 GH kit and get 1 IGF1 (200usd value) kit for free.

As posted above these 2 products have a unique synergistic effect so expect a game changer combo here


----------



## gunz78

ive seen serum test that look very good


----------



## sciroxx

We'll offer the Somastim for 2-3 days in town delivery from next week, you'll get the proven pharma quality for fraction of its cost in the pharmacy with the safest and swiftest delivery
Contact me for best deals at [email protected]


----------



## Elite242lbs

I had a friend that used to get us Norditropin Nordilet which was amazing, and when that ran out he started buying Somastim from another local source for about $500 a kit and he thought it was worth it. His buddy found sciroxx on Eroids and found the kits at a bargain from the price he was paying. I also was running Humatrope, Karl told me he would give me a small discount so I can try and compare. It was just as good IMO, and worth the cost compared to other generics. No bullshit here!


----------



## sciroxx

Elite242lbs said:


> I had a friend that used to get us Norditropin Nordilet which was amazing, and when that ran out he started buying Somastim from another local source for about $500 a kit and he thought it was worth it. His buddy found sciroxx on Eroids and found the kits at a bargain from the price he was paying. I also was running Humatrope, Karl told me he would give me a small discount so I can try and compare. It was just as good IMO, and worth the cost compared to other generics. No bullshit here!



Thank you for the honest feedback

We always guarantee USP quality, and encourage you to test us

We'll also give store credit to anyone who donates to the analytical tests program here - so donate and get from us products for the sum of the donation


----------



## LACBodybuilder

OK, so I'm interested in this HGH, IGF, Slin combo I am hearing about. Here is my question. What is the recommended dosage of IGF and Slin , and what is the timing you all do? I've read plenty about taking IGF right before you train and making sure to hit the muscle you are going to train with it. But the dosage numbers I have seen are all over the map. To give everyone an idea I run HGH at 4iu a day, 2iu in the am first thing and 2iu Preworkout 2 or 3pm. Looking forward to these responses. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sciroxx

LACBodybuilder said:


> OK, so I'm interested in this HGH, IGF, Slin combo I am hearing about. Here is my question. What is the recommended dosage of IGF and Slin , and what is the timing you all do? I've read plenty about taking IGF right before you train and making sure to hit the muscle you are going to train with it. But the dosage numbers I have seen are all over the map. To give everyone an idea I run HGH at 4iu a day, 2iu in the am first thing and 2iu Preworkout 2 or 3pm. Looking forward to these responses.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



GH and IGF1 have a distinct synergistic effect. I would say in general that while using IGF1 there is no need for incorporating insulin. The notion of using insulin is to help the body to cope with the high serum levels of glucose which stem from GH usage (GH releases both glucose and free fatty acids to the circulation). IGF1 itself has an insulemic effect and it also directly increases insulin sensitivity so the pancreas itself becomes much more efficient, so no need for exogenous insulin

There are few proven protocols with GH/IGF1, and I would love to hear from the members experience, as there are many very experiences users here. 

Generally I would split the GH usage to bi daily injections, and take the IGF1 preworkout (the lr3 version has a very long half life, the the exact timing is not critical, based on my experience preworkout injections simply absorbed better, and seems like the peak IGF1 levels times perfectly if taken preworkout. The DES version requires preworkout injection anyhow for proper effect)


----------



## LACBodybuilder

sciroxx said:


> GH and IGF1 have a distinct synergistic effect. I would say in general that while using IGF1 there is no need for incorporating insulin. The notion of using insulin is to help the body to cope with the high serum levels of glucose which stem from GH usage (GH releases both glucose and free fatty acids to the circulation). IGF1 itself has an insulemic effect and it also directly increases insulin sensitivity so the pancreas itself becomes much more efficient, so no need for exogenous insulin
> 
> 
> 
> There are few proven protocols with GH/IGF1, and I would love to hear from the members experience, as there are many very experiences users here.
> 
> 
> 
> Generally I would split the GH usage to bi daily injections, and take the IGF1 preworkout (the lr3 version has a very long half life, the the exact timing is not critical, based on my experience preworkout injections simply absorbed better, and seems like the peak IGF1 levels times perfectly if taken preworkout. The DES version requires preworkout injection anyhow for proper effect)


This is good info. I would love to hear an ideal dosage for basically the igf. I currently take 4iu HGH split in to two 2iu dosages daily. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sciroxx

LACBodybuilder said:


> This is good info. I would love to hear an ideal dosage for basically the igf. I currently take 4iu HGH split in to two 2iu dosages daily.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Basic approach is running 4 weeks on 4 weeks off 50-100mcg a day of IGF1, 

I usually advocate to choose the lowest dosage which achieves proper effect to keep long run health, but if I may be straightforward wit GH and IGF1 the more the better, so go to 100 and even more if the budget permits


----------



## LACBodybuilder

sciroxx said:


> Basic approach is running 4 weeks on 4 weeks off 50-100mcg a day of IGF1,
> 
> 
> 
> I usually advocate to choose the lowest dosage which achieves proper effect to keep long run health, but if I may be straightforward wit GH and IGF1 the more the better, so go to 100 and even more if the budget permits


OK, so this is what I've heard. Well basically. So this will be the protocol I'd go with. Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sciroxx

LACBodybuilder said:


> OK, so this is what I've heard. Well basically. So this will be the protocol I'd go with. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



What is offered above is a basic proven protocol.

It worth to trial and experience to get the optimal individual response.

The IGF1 is considered a game changer, and many experts do consider it as one of the main PEDs to be responsible to the freaking sizes we see these days on the BB stages


----------



## sciroxx

I've been asked on the comparion of Increlax (bio-identical IGF1) and the IGF1-lr3 version

The IGF1-lr3 is much more potent version of IGF1 with a proven and greater anabolic and especially anti catabolic effect. Its half life is about a dozen times longer then the "regular" IGF1 and it posses much lower affinity to the binding proteins which hinder the IGF1 ability to interact with the receptors. 
Till recently the LR3 version was considered a research grade, and has never been approved for human use, but a couple of years ago the FDA approved it for anti aging application under the brand Vicrin. The Somedin offers the same USP standards for fraction of the Vicrin's costs (620mcg costs 2500-4000usd at the clinics)

I'll offer 2+1 for any member, and will add extra gift of the top of this for any one who will log with full feedback.
You may make a simple search on professionalmuscle.com to get multiple feedback from many members here who've used it successfully along the years


----------



## sciroxx

We keep running the special 1+1 on the IGF1 to the member as well as 3+1 on the Somastim (GH)

We deliver in your town for your safety and convenience.

As the manufacturer we'll offer even better deals for bulk orders

https://sciroxxonline.com/19-hgh-igf


----------



## sciroxx

You may get as well some special bundle deals on GH+IGF1

We'll offer as well the most competitive prices for orders of 10 kits and more


----------



## sciroxx

Hereinafter are a couple of other scientific based data to support the unique synergistic effect of GH and IGF1



http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9129466
    ------------conclusions -
    GH and IGF-I combined further enhanced fat oxidation while reducing protein catabolism. Serum insulin concentrations were significantly increased by GH but decreased by IGF-I. GH significantly decreased serum total triiodothyronine concentrations and IGF-I significantly decreased serum corticosterone concentrations.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10571453
    -----------results and conclusions
    RESULTS:
    Administration of IGF-I, but not GH, attenuates dexamethasone-induced protein catabolism and increases insulin sensitivity. Simultaneous treatment with GH and IGF-I additively increases the serum concentration of IGF-I, whole-body anabolism, and lipid oxidation. GH or IGF-I when given alone produces similar increases in the serum concentration of IGF-I. However, GH selectively increases skeletal muscle mass whereas IGF-I selectively attenuates the intestinal atrophy and abnormal intestinal ion transport induced by TPN. These tissue-selective anabolic effects of GH and IGF-I are associated with differential increases in protein synthesis in skeletal muscle and jejunum, respectively.
    CONCLUSIONS:
    Simultaneous treatment with GH and IGF-I may offer the greatest clinical efficacy because of improved nitrogen retention in association with enhanced lipid oxidation and stimulation of protein synthesis in multiple tissue types.


----------

